# Cat condos for rats?



## KuroKitsune (Jun 2, 2015)

So I've got my entire room rat proofed for my girls to play in but lately they've seemed bored. Im thinking about maybe getting a cat condo for them to play on since they love to climb. Would that be a good idea?


----------



## JAnimal (Jul 23, 2014)

The only problem I would see with that would be that their nails could get stuck in the carpet on the cat condo. Its a great idea though. Maybe you could cover it with something.


----------



## crow (Nov 18, 2015)

The cat tree I have is covered with a carpet that's soft and un-grabby, only the scratching posts have rope on them. But my rats don't seem very interested in it. Maybe if you put cardboard boxes and hid treats all over it.


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

My guys have a cat tree, and I know a lot of other rat owners that do too. They are generally much appreciated, though avoid second hand as some rats are freaked out by cat smell. It can also take them a little while to realise free range operates in 3d. Mine also use a cat scratching post as a means to get back into there cage, they scoot up it really fast


----------



## MousE190 (Oct 7, 2014)

Swap the toys in and out,,,paper bags are fun,,,large cardboard tubes, you may find it at a hardware store, I got mine there, it was the a tube that carpet was rolled on to. Small cardboard boxes, with holes,,,I hot melted a couple together, cut holes,, some bird(parrot) toys , climbing ropes, perches etc.


----------



## Rattienewby (Aug 31, 2014)

I'm about to buy this one!! http://www.amazon.com/TRIXIE-Pet-Pr...60_SR120,160_&refRID=187RZ3CXABKFSYE8GTFD#Ask

There's a picture in the reviews section of someone who has rats and it's so cute


----------



## Verucasdad (Aug 31, 2015)

I say go for it! You can hang stuff on it and hide stuff! Cats never use them! I know my Endora likes to find height.


----------

